# 330D sees off Escort RS Cosworth....



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No one more surprised than me.

Coming out of Poole towards Dorchester on Sunday I had followed a red K plate cossie through Poole - youngish lad driving - he went one way through town, and I went another coming out ahead of him. He did not like it much...

He's up my chuff doing the "I'm Alan Menu" weaving bit behind, so I thought, "Why not? Let's see what you've got", and gave it some through the traffic up to 60 ish. He drops back instntly then closes again, probaly underestimated what gear to be in to dispatch a diesel. There are a number of roundabouts joined by dual carriageway before you join the A35 west to Dorchester. Exiting one I floored it in 3rd and 4th. He did too. He was slower thru the roundabout but closed up to hold station but not gain at 80 mph. He was just not expecting this to happen to his Cossie. The road has one of those steady tightening fast curves that give that diagonal and lateral movement as the car works its suspension and tyres, and a composed chassis to keep nerve as we stretched towards the ton (allegedy). Basically after 85mph he either ran out of nerves or grip as I glanced a bit of a 'wobbly moment' from him whilst I am pulling away at a rate. Then he backed off completely . As did I, childish point made.

He changed his mind about following me down the A35 (which is just as well as I didn't want to race towards more points) and doubled back at final roundabout probably to go and find a Nova to burn off.

Now I know that and untuned Cossis has about 230hp, but I was really expecting to get a cuffing through the turns where grip is need and in the 30-80mph bursts. I had both the top end above 80mph acceleration where I just left him, plus more grip than him which surprised me (what with that huge whal tail etc)

Of course he could have been running crap tyres (I am running new 750 miles Michelin PS2s which give a lot of confidence) or just not be that competant behind the wheel. He was deffo trying very hard and was absolutely up for it. I am sure he was scratching his head afterwards and consulting the Max Power 0-60 stats"'Cos diesels just don't go that fast."

I know it's sad 'beating' a kid in a sports car who doubtless has many less miles driving experience and possibly not full confidence in his or his machimes capabilities, but it still made me smile.  

Little things.... :wink:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

You sure he wasn't driving a body kitted 1.4...there are plenty of them around. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> You sure he wasn't driving a body kitted 1.4...there are plenty of them around. 8)


Well you can never be sure, but it appeared to have all the RS bits including original wheels and badging. And of course the escort cossie was based on a sierra wheelbase so has diferent proportions to stock 1.4scorts. Bloody quick 1.4 if it was and I take my hat off to him. 8) Mind you he's probably now saying how he met a 3 series estate packing an M3 motor. :wink:


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Similar story yesterday - my Fabia vRS versus a Civic Type R

I was in 6th with 4 people in the car, doing 70mph - he boots it and so do I - he cant shake me off..........until he goes down 2 gears and leaves me - but I'd made my point 8)

Oh how I love diesel torque :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I drove an Escort Cossie at a Rally day and was quite surprised at the lack of poke available.

Of course it was on mud/gravel and the tyres didn't exactly have much grip, but I was expecting huge thingsa and was disappointed. And then I only had a Golf GTi T.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i owned an escort cossie for about a year back in 96 i would say the performans was about the same as the tt but refinment was no were near at high reves it ratled like a bag of hammers


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Kell said:


> I drove an Escort Cossie at a Rally day and was quite surprised at the lack of poke available.
> 
> Of course it was on mud/gravel and the tyres didn't exactly have much grip, but I was expecting huge thingsa and was disappointed. And then I only had a Golf GTi T.


It wasn't by chance at Oulton Park? I drove an Escort Cosworth at one of their Rally days only a couple of months back. The instructor told me that they aren't standard Escort Cossies, they're based on the Sierra Cosworth chassis, but only have RWD and only throw out about 200BHP. Didn't feel that pokey but I never got out of second gear and most of the time was spent going sideways or backwards


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> No one more surprised than me.
> 
> Coming out of Poole towards Dorchester on Sunday I had followed a red K plate cossie through Poole - youngish lad driving - he went one way through town, and I went another coming out ahead of him. He did not like it much...
> 
> ...


I know the road you mean, got a friend who runs the New Inn in Dorchester.

Keep them coming Gary..............not that I need convincing I made the right decision, choosing the spec soon I expect. 5 years free servicing too. 

Roll on September.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I drove an Escort Cossie at a Rally day and was quite surprised at the lack of poke available.
> ...


Funnily enough I did a corporate rally day at Brands a couple of years ago - also in Cossies but converted to RWD only and with 200hp and v low gearing. They were not too bad on a gravel surface but the course was quite tight with max 60-70 mph available if you pushed it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> Keep them coming Gary..............not that I need convincing I made the right decision, choosing the spec soon I expect. 5 years free servicing too.
> 
> Roll on September.


<<excuse the bragging - I know this is not Scooby net or Clio Sport>>

Well if it helps, in my 29K miles since new last June, I have yet to be seriously threatened or seen off by _any_ car in the 200-300hp bracket in the dabbling stakes. The only time I have been comprehensively spanked was by an angrily driven M5. But hey, some you win.... :wink:

My 'scalps' include:

various scoobies
various TTs
330i petrols
Escort cossie
CTR
Clio 172s
Leons
R32
V6 4 Motion
540i
530d
730d
Z4 2.5 and 3.0L
S4 biturbo
M3 
E320 cdi
CLK 320
SLK320
SLK230
RX8
MR2
Celica vvi
Celica GT4
Nissan 200 sx

Not all were out'n'out drags 0-100, 30-70mph etc (but many were  ) as this is real world driving. In many cases the 'other driver' was caning it and just couldn't shake me off. The element of surprise and the rapid mid range pick up has been key. And presence of gradients gives a huge advantage.

....and 43mpg.

Only criticisms: the handling could be tighter for the B road stuff, but hey it's an estate car, and it's high speed A road behaviour is exemplary. Since having the PS2s fitted things have got better still. Finally the styling may be dating, but it's not a bad looker by any stretch.

A satisfied customer.  I really don't know what I would choose for the sort of driving I do, if I had to get something else tomorrow.

That do?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Just to add my two penneth

I did a track day last week at Goodwood, I have an identical spec 330d sport touring (inc tuningbox) to Gary.

This thing sees off P1s.

Two P1 drivers approached me separately during the day saying that they could gain on me in the corners, but on the straights I was just pulling away.

Nobody was more surprised at this than me. Well, actually, they were. 

It was not all rosy. I seem to have a persistent problem with the engine cutting out on full load. It happened a couple of times in Oct at Combe (before the tuningbox was fitted) and again at Goodwood last week. I now have a permanent warning light (amber diesel coils) on the dashboard, think I will whip the box off and take it in.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Just to add my two penneth
> 
> I did a track day last week at Goodwood, I have an identical spec 330d sport touring (inc tuningbox) to Gary.
> 
> ...


Hi Carl,

Ruffling a P1s feathers on the track eh? That is impressive. 

For me, 4th gear grunt just always makes me smile - and other drivers frown. :wink:

I'd get the car into the dealers for a once over about that light. Does it stay on when you disconnect the box? Touch wood, mine has not missed a beat, although to be quite honest, I don't cane it hard for long very often - with the mid rangr pick up, you generally don't need to and I think that is the key to rapid, stress-free, and economical journey times.

I still hanker after something more chuckable for fun - hence my serious thoughts about replacing the Alfa with a Boxster coupe (safe Â£s bet), SLK 350, or next gen GTV brera. Of course I havn't actually driven any of them.

Or I am even tempted by a Clio 182 or CTR for cheaper fun. Both I think will make great track day cars wit ha little tyre fettling.

Are you still selling up? If so what do you have your eye on for next choice?

You fancy the proposed Other Marques Day?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> That do?


Nicely :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mine was also at Brands.

Got the quickest time of the day yet only came second. Down to my driving style (or lack thereof).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Mine was also at Brands.
> 
> Got the quickest time of the day yet only came second. Down to my driving style (or lack thereof).


SMUG
Fastest time _and_ overall winner for me - didn't seem like I'd gone that fast :wink:


----------

